# Quechee, Vermont



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

Last month's Road & Track Great Drives: New England inspired me to go exploring in that area this weekend. It really is a beautiful part of the country, and I can't wait to explore it in the fall.

I haven't posted in a long time, but wanted to share some pictures (with BMW content!), from Quechee, a small(er) town outside of Woodstock. If you ever get up there, don't miss lunch or dinner at the Simon Pearce glass works.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

URL8 said:


> Last month's Road & Track Great Drives: New England inspired me to go exploring in that area this weekend. It really is a beautiful part of the country, and I can't wait to explore it in the fall.
> 
> I haven't posted in a long time, but wanted to share some pictures (with BMW content!), from Quechee, a small(er) town outside of Woodstock. If you ever get up there, don't miss lunch or dinner at the Simon Pearce glass works.


I've been going up there since the 60's when my godmother had a summer home outside Rutland.

I'll be there visiting family the end of July, can't wait - driving the convertible up and hoping for good weather.

I love that area of the country, been most places, but VT still does it for me.

Ed


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

I was there two weeks ago as part of our family vacation. My grandmother lives in West Lebanon, NH so we've been visiting the gorge since I was a young lad. It is such a beautiful place.

When we were last up there we stopped at VINS (nature center) and the Billings Farm in Woodstock. Both were excellent for the kids. There is a big restaurant/bar on the corner in Woodstock (I forget the name) that had the best wings I've ever eaten.

Since going up there my wife and I have been talking about Vermont being on our very short list of states we could live happily ever after in.


----------



## dina123 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Quechee,Vermont*

Hello Everyone,
I have been there when I was 15 years old.It is really a beautiful place.There are wonderful locations to visit.I am planning to come there the next year.
========================
dina123
Vermont Alcohol Addiction Treatment


----------

